# Freeware



## MA-Caver (Aug 28, 2009)

I realize that a freeware version of ANYTHING would have less than the full version has to offer... that's okay and understandable. 
Right now I'm trying to find a freeware version of a spyware adware removal program. I don't need it to scan and say you got this and that and 100 of these... that's obvious from the way my computer is running... what I want to do is REMOVE the suckers... 
What's the point of offering a scan if it's not going to remove. Oh right to PAY for the removal... oh and the added bonus of having "real-time" protection against future threats. 
Sigh...

Help


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 28, 2009)

http://majorgeeks.com/downloads31.html

ad-aware and spybot are ones I've used in the past.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 28, 2009)

Just run Linux.  End of spyware problem.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 28, 2009)

Or AVG will do the trick quite nicely.


----------



## crushing (Aug 28, 2009)

I've had good luck recently with http://www.malwarebytes.org/


----------



## zDom (Aug 28, 2009)

I feel your pain.

Imagine my discontent when, after I changed computers a few years back and was installing my softwares, I discovered that the source of the old computer's  spyware illness was the copy of "Medieval: Total War" that I had bought at Wal-Mart!

Very upset. I enjoyed the game. The PC slowdown, not so much. Wish I could get a clean copy but damned if I'll BUY another copy from that company. I figure THEY owe ME.


----------



## Frostbite (Aug 28, 2009)

When I do spyware removal at work, I typically use Ad-Aware, Spybot S&D, and Super Anti-spyware.


----------



## Matthew McMullen (Sep 6, 2009)

I used to use Adaware and Spybot S&D until I got some malware on my computer that they couldn't remove.  I tried Vipre and that was able to remove the malware so I went and purchased the program.  It works and it is an active virus and malware scanner.  AVG used to be good but I think there program has gotten worse in the past year.  I have encountered systems running AVG that have gotten infected with up to date dats and the program slows down some systems.


----------



## Clint Franklin (Sep 7, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Just run Linux.  End of spyware problem.



Not necessarily. There are growing reports of malware running on Linux machines out in the wild. Ubuntu is a good example of a Linux flavor that has been getting hit harder lately.


----------



## wushuguy (Nov 7, 2009)

> Not necessarily. There are growing reports of malware running on Linux machines out in the wild. Ubuntu is a good example of a Linux flavor that has been getting hit harder lately.



where are the reports? i've not seen on the news yet, and none of the linux forums i go to show there's spyware or malware for linux... i have seen some noob linux users get confused when they go to a website that shows a pop-up saying their C:\ is infected... and directs them to download a removal tool. so they post it on the forum. well linux doesn't have a C:\ and the "tool" only works on Windows anyway...

but i would like to know if there is real malware on linux, because it may or may not affect my computer.


----------



## FierySquidFace (Nov 7, 2009)

Frostbite said:


> When I do spyware removal at work, I typically use Ad-Aware, Spybot S&D, and Super Anti-spyware.


 
I use these as well, and don't have any problems with spyware, etc. Also, spyware terminator is a decent freebe.


----------

